# Bones, Caskets Unearthed by Sandy



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Creepy and just before Halloween!

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blo...s-caskets-160641625--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

now that is cool, sad about the tree though


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

One of our neighbors told us about this last night. I was struck by the use of the word "grisly" in the article - that's a word I associate with crime scenes, not a poor old set of old bones that was minding its own business until the tree fell over:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Talk about timing!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"Peek a boo!"


----------

